# tubes with removable valve cores



## forgivenick (May 25, 2012)

*presta tubes with removable valve cores*

Which makes/models of presta tubes have removable valve cores?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

forgivenick said:


> Which makes/models of tubes have removable valve cores?


My Contis do.


----------



## forgivenick (May 25, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> My Contis do.


Thanks Mike.
Went to the LBS today and the Bonty tubes they had did not.
Any others besides conti?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

forgivenick said:


> T
> Any others besides conti?


That's all I use and I have a stack of 'em.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Which Conti's have removable cores? I have a wide range of the Race, Cross, and Light tubes, none of which have a removable core.


----------



## eggdog (Jan 20, 2011)

Vittoira's


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

rearviewmirror said:


> Which Conti's have removable cores? I have a wide range of the Race, Cross, and Light tubes, none of which have a removable core.


Hmmm you made me think - and go look. I unpacked a bunch of tube boxes.

All my Race Light with gold valve stems do.
All my Race with gold valve stems do.
All my Race with silver valve stems *don't.*

So I'll conclude that all Conti tubes with gold stems have removable cores. I thought they *all* did.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> Hmmm you made me think - and go look. I unpacked a bunch of tube boxes.
> 
> All my Race Light with gold valve stems do.
> All my Race with gold valve stems do.
> ...



Interesting, I've never seen one with a gold stem. Can you post a pic of the box or at least the "model" name of the tube? I've been looking for some removable valve core tubs online for a while now. I would like to stick with Conti...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

rearviewmirror said:


> Interesting, I've never seen one with a gold stem. Can you post a pic of the box or at least the "model" name of the tube? I've been looking for some removable valve core tubs online for a while now. I would like to stick with Conti...


Here ya go. A sample of all my boxes. Left to right - silver, gold, gold. 
Silver - non-removable. Gold - removable.

There are no other numbers on the boxes.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> Here ya go. A sample of all my boxes. Left to right - silver, gold, gold.
> Silver - non-removable. Gold - removable.
> 
> There are no other numbers on the boxes.


Thanks for that. I've been ordering Conti "Race" tubes for ages, never has a gold stem one turned up. It doesn't appear that the box labels them as removable core either. Interesting....


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

rearviewmirror said:


> I've been ordering Conti "Race" tubes for ages, never has a gold stem one turned up. It doesn't appear that the box labels them as removable core either. Interesting....


I didn't buy them as replaceable core tubes. I just know I needed some when I got some 50mm deep carbon rims and I needed valve extenders and I found replaceable core tubes in my stash. I don't know where I got them from (I get everything mailorder) and I certainly didn't order tubes with replaceable cores.

Hmmm, on reflection I probably got them at the Canadian outdoor store MEC -

Continental 700 x 18-25c Presta Tube 48mm Valve - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

I'll bet MEC doesn't even know whether they're removable core or not.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*I use and love. . .*



forgivenick said:


> Which makes/models of presta tubes have removable valve cores?


The Vittoria latex ones. 60mm stems, but seem like 50mm. Anyway, use them with the Tufo extenders. Fantatstic combination!!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

rearviewmirror said:


> Which Conti's have removable cores? I have a wide range of the Race, Cross, and Light tubes, none of which have a removable core.


My Conti Race tubes do. I order them in bulk for my club and have dozens at home. Mine all have silver stems as well. I did get mine from England.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

In addition to the Conti tubes mentioned in several posts, I have also used a Schwalbe tube that worked well with the Vittoria and Conti extenders I use on deeper section clinchers like my Zipp 404s and others.


----------

